# I think my doc put me into labor- 29 weeks SAY NO TO TRAINEE DOCS!



## mrsmccosley

I am 29 weeks and 3 days now with twin boys. I have been in and out of the hospital since 22 weeks on bedrest. At24 weeks I was barely 1cm dilated and my cervix was 3 mm long. At 26 weeks I was sent home because nothing had changed and I was having no contractions. 29 weeks on the day I started getting contractions on and off for about 2 hours and at 4 am we went into the hospital, my contractions were barely there at this point of time and the doc checked my cervix and said I was still barely 1 cm dilated. Afterwards she had a trainee doctor use the metal speculum sp?? to get swabs, I have NEVER felt it that painful and she kept looking at me saying sorry the doc finally walked over and the trainee explained that my cervix kept "popping out?" Then the doc got the swab in seconds. We waited around an hour for the test results to come back and a new doctor came in and said before I leave the hospital she wanted to check my cervix again at which I was sent to labor and delivery because I was 3 almost 4 cm dilated. I was given 2 more steroid shots and on a magnesium drip. I am now on motrin. Last night when I was in the shower I had felt my cervix( I know I was not sopost to, I just felt it I did not stick my finger in my cervix) but I felt a bubble and the doctor said it was my water bag. And both doc said they were surprised I was still pregnant and they are going to keep me pregnant for as long as they can I guess my question is, could that trainee doc have caused me to dilate more????


----------



## Bumblebee117

I would say anything that goes up into your vagina at a critical stage like this is causing your body to dilate more. Anything is irritation to the cervix. That's why sometimes sex brings on labour in the latter stages of pregnancy. 

It could have been the doc with the speculum (which wouldn't have touched your cervix directly) but it could also have been the swab.

I hope you can keep the babies in for a few more weeks and hun, think positive! every day counts! and don't reach up in there again, I don't think it is safe at this point.

sending you lots of strength and :hug: x


----------



## 1948LC

I was always under the impression that unless completley necessary the cervix should not be checked especially with a speculum. I went into hospital at 18 weeks as I was so worried my cervix was quickly shortening due to certain symptoms (my cervix was monitored up to 24 weeks due to having alot of it removed because of abnormal cells) and a trainee doctor wanted to use a speculum to check and I said no. I never had an internal at all throughout my pregnancy I also had a section so didn't even have one at the end. All I had was internal scans from 13 to 24 weeks - but this barley goes inside you.

Hope you keep those babies in a bit longer, all the best. x


----------

